# Rasp Knife



## Woodman (Nov 19, 2015)

This blade and several others of different styles were made from farrier's rasps that I had sent to a blacksmith. I designed the blade for this knife with this Chestnut Oak handle in mind, the handle was made before the blade. I paid him with crotch maple and walnut. I sent the knife out for the sheathwork, I'm not talented enough to make sheaths like this. The knife sold for $125.
I make over 50 hiking sticks each year and when I see a section of a stick that says, "knife handle", I cut it out. I cut the sticks in Oct/Nov, seal the ends and then come May/June I finish them.

This week I cut Hornbeam, Ash, Oak, Chokecherry and a few UW's, unidentified woods that I will be bringing next May to a 5 day camp in Harriman Park, NY, for young veterans with PTSD. I am raising money for the group Tails Of Hope which provides service dogs for these guys and gals. They will be flying in from throughout the country with their dogs and volunteers will pick them up at the airports. I will be bringing dry hiking stick blanks and teaching them how to make a beautiful stick. I need to go to garage sales in search of rasps because there will be 10 veterans and I only have one rasp, one that I have used for at least 50 years. The rasps that I see at Home Depot are too aggressive and gouge the wood too much which leads to too much sanding before applying poly.
http://i594.Rule #2/albums/tt28/lakeridge3/PugsA1Sheaths002.jpg?t=1447842458

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sidecar (Nov 19, 2015)

Really nice !!


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 19, 2015)

Nice knife.


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 19, 2015)

Interesting use. I like the design of it....


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 19, 2015)

Great little knife. That's a really fantastic effort you are involved with for the veterans. Chuck


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 19, 2015)

Wow, I like that knife, I've got a pile of those old farriers rasps, Might be time to try my hand at making blades... Although my wife would probably kill me if I bought any more tools right now...


----------

